# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  AFC Brzil- Congrats

## tallyjuice

Three of my friends kicked ass in Brazil last night. Congartulations to Marcel Ferreira, Aaron Riley, and Jeff Monson. You did great for us at American Top Team, and I'll see you all in Brazil in two days. So get the women ready!

----------

